# Hello! New today!



## Ghstrider (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi everyone! Just thought I'd introduce myself. I live in Southern California and ride Hunters. I just purchased a horse yesterday! I'm very excited about him. He's 4 1/2 yrs. old, Dutch Warmblood/TB and I've named him Sebastian. He's coming tomorrow night. Just wanted to join a forum with other ppl who love riding and learning new tips and techniques.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, that is a beautiful horse!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! He's stunning with great conformation by the way! How much did you get him for?


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you. Beautiful horse...you must be really excited for him to come!


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Your new horse is beautiful!


----------

